

Shame: Sony raised prices on Whitney Houston’s music 30 minutes after her death - Brajeshwar
http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/13/whitney-houston-digital-music-price-hike/

======
glhaynes
It's distasteful, yeah. But I can't imagine having enough energy to get very
worked up over an utterly-unnecessary-to-survival product's price varying by a
couple of dollars in response to demand variance. Let's get a million other
issues in the world solved first.

